# Preaching, A Humbling Act/Experience?



## Wynteriii (Jul 4, 2013)

I preached for the first time in my life (check my website for the audio). I was asked whether the experience was a humbling experience. I told the man that I was filled with joy from preaching the word, but still had fear of the harsher judgment called upon teachers. If there was a humbling effect, then it was muffled by stronger emotions. The man was clearly taken back, he began to talk about it should be humbling and is very concerned about it not being humbling. After explaining to him that the fact that me preaching without a grand humbling experience evidence that he is wrong. He ended the conversation with silence and left

I think we had different definitions of being humble and what a humbling experience is.

I'm pretty sure he has read this article and twisted it.


Do you find preaching a humbling experience? If one is not humbled, is there something wrong with his preaching and he should be allowed to preach?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 4, 2013)

You will come to learn, Wynter, that how the preacher experiences his own preaching varies from occasion to occasion. Yes, it is humbling to preach. It is also an unspeakable joy. Archibald Alexander of Princeton said that "preaching Christ is the best, hardest, sweetest work this side of beholding Him." One question: did the fellow who pressed you on the issue of humility hear you preach this sermon?

The main question, though, Wynter, is not what was your experience, or your take-away impression of same, but did you preach Christ? If you were faithful to the Word of God and preached nothing but Christ and Him crucified (I Cor. 2:2), then you did what you should and you leave the results with the same Spirit who inspired the Word to illumine it to the hearts of your hearers.

You will come to find over time that the most important thing is not how your preaching affected you but to take comfort and joy in Christ being preached. One can be all over the map in terms of emotions and impressions when it comes to one's own preaching. It is important to learn to benefit and profit from your own preaching, because, in spite of all the sin and shortcomings of the preacher, the faithful preached Word is that which, above all, our gracious God is pleased to use to gather and perfect His church. Gospel preaching is central to the life and growth of the church and should be a source of rejoicing for all. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Vladimir (Jul 4, 2013)

Let me just add, this fellow's concern probably were possible pride issues, although he could have been more gracious.
Congratulations on your first sermon, brother.


----------



## Wynteriii (Jul 4, 2013)

I know I preached Christ. This man and I have had a differences before towards things. I'm thankful for him, he gives me a different perspective which is hard to find where I live. I also can see the pride issue, but that has been another thing we have discussed. He was wanting to send people invitations and try to bring people with the lure of "Wynter's First Sermon". I flat out said no, I felt uneasy making a service for congregational worship into "Lets see what Wynter has to say". I fear pride creeping into my ministries and life.


----------



## KSon (Jul 4, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> You will come to learn, Wynter, that how the preacher experiences his own preaching varies from occasion to occasion. Yes, it is humbling to preach. It is also an unspeakable joy. Archibald Alexander of Princeton said that "preaching Christ is the best, hardest, sweetest work this side of beholding Him." One question: did the fellow who pressed you on the issue of humility hear you preach this sermon?
> 
> The main question, though, Wynter, is not what was your experience, or your take-away impression of same, but did you preach Christ? If you were faithful to the Word of God and preached nothing but Christ and Him crucified (I Cor. 2:2), then you did what you should and you leave the results with the same Spirit who inspired the Word to illumine it to the hearts of your hearers.
> 
> ...



What a good word, dear brother.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 4, 2013)

I am gathering, then, Wynter, that the brother did hear you preach. 

He could have heard you and thought that you showed pride, so he inquired about humility. Or he could have a particular idea about preaching and sought to gauge whether you experienced what he thought you should. It is not infrequently the case that those who go on the most about a lack of humility in others, or who continually call for or look for it in others, are quite deficient in it themselves. Only another preacher, btw, really understands the experience of preaching.

Truth be told, we all seriously lack in humility, even the best of us (whoever that is). I was once asked by someone at a conference just after speaking, "Are you humble?" I replied, "Not at all, apart from the grace of God in Christ. I certainly ought to be and have no reason to be otherwise, but, sadly, no, in the flesh, I am as proud as they come."

As you walk with the Lord, in the light as He is in the light, the Lord will teach you humility.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 5, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I was once asked by someone at a conference just after speaking, "Are you humble?" I replied, "Not at all, apart from the grace of God in Christ. I certainly ought to be and have no reason to be otherwise, but, sadly, no, in the flesh, I am as proud as they come."



Excellent response.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 5, 2013)

I would think that the greatest temptation when you preach is pride. "Oh, that was such a good sermon! You articulated that so well. You really are God's man for this church."

The other side of pride is, "That was a dreadful sermon. No one would ever be edified by that. Did you notice the way that you slipped up on that one part? And did you notice that not many people shook your hand at the door?"

My own pastor has said to me that the temptation to pride in the pulpit is very great. Even if you were, I'd say that like Christ, you have qualifications to help those that are in need because you experience the peoples' weaknesses (the difference being that our Lord is without sin).

I think you had a healthy perspective, personally. Joy for preaching the Word is a spiritual blessing. Trembling at your accountability at a teacher is also a spiritual blessing. Wanting to be humble is a spiritual blessing.


----------

